# Jussie Smollet : " Drop All Charges or I Roll on Two Senators and One Flotus !!!



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

*Wake Up America !!!!!!!*


https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/03/26/jussie-smollett-charges-dropped/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wake Up America !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/03/26/jussie-smollett-charges-dropped/


I think the Feds might have something to say.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think the Feds might have something to say.


*Remember who the " Feds " are.......*

*This is HUGE.....and the fact that BO called his minions together yesterday is quite telling !*

*Watch for a whole bunch of Dept heads in Chicago to quit within the next 24/48 hours....*

*The connection is :*

*Smollett/His Mom-----> Angela Davis/Michelle Obama/Tina Tchen<----------*
*--->Sen Kamala Harris/Sen Cory Booker ( Anti-Lynching Law ) <------*
*----------> AG Kimm Foxx ( Who is now under immense fire for what she did ! )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Flashback: Chicago Police Union Accuses Prosecutor of Interference*
427


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

In Smollett Case, Justice Sacrificed on the Altar of Politics and Race
https://townhall.com/columnists/markdavis/2019/03/26/in-smollett-case-justice-sacrificed-on-the-altar-of-politics-and-race-n2543786


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2019)

*Jusie Smollett is the REAL FACE of the Democratic Party....*








*Everything you want to know about the *
*DEMOCRATIC PARTY is on his FACE !!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jusie Smollett is the REAL FACE of the Democratic Party....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such an idiot. It's like you are trying to make t supporters and Republicans look as bad as you possibly can and you are doing a great job at it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are such an idiot. It's like you are trying to make t supporters and Republicans look as bad as you possibly can and you are doing a great job at it.


What do you think about this mess?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2019)

*EXONERATED !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *EXONERATED !!!*


Word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Jussie Smollett Allies Asked Kim Foxx to Intervene in Case | TMZ.com
TMZ.com › 2019/03/26 › kim-f...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.tmz.com/2019/03/26/kim-foxx-jussie-smollett-case-recuse-charges-dropped/&ved=2ahUKEwjI-5SVpqHhAhWtct8KHQ9fCIMQFjAJegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw1K1dzgvvtSe-07vg6RE5Me&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*He's Rollin .....!*


----------

